# One & the Same?



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi There.
I recently took advantage of Model Railroaders 24 hour trial of their entire archive, to help me come up with my own layout ideas. I noticed these 2 layouts are practically identical, except near the top right hand corner as its slightly different. I guess I was expecting each layout to be different, but maybe this is a "template" for all layouts.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MrStucky said:


> Hi There.
> I recently took advantage of Model Railroaders 24 hour trial of their entire archive, to help me come up with my own layout ideas. I noticed these 2 layouts are practically identical, except near the top right hand corner as its slightly different. I guess I was expecting each layout to be different, but maybe this is a "template" for all layouts.


The PC layout has a 2016 date but I can't make out the date on the Virginian. Maybe they were a few years apart when originally published.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, in this case the "Virginian" is just an adaptation of the "Penn Central Hitop Branch" with a couple of extra bits added.

There are an infinite number of other layout plans though...


----------

